# Pedal Info - '71 Murray Jet Fire



## OLDTIMER (May 8, 2013)

I'm looking for some help to determine the pedal thread diameter on my '71 Murray Jet Fire. I have the bike stored off-site and don't have immediate accessibility. I am looking for a pair if new, replacement Wald pedals and may settle for something close.
The originals are Wald #6140s and has a one piece crank. I highly suspect it uses a pedal with a 1/2" pedal thread size, but I need to know for certain.
Thanks...


----------



## pamelapolston (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought you get it somewhere either in a repairing center or from the official company store of your bicycle.


----------

